# كوني فراشة ولا تكوني ذبابة



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

بالتأكيد ستختارين أن تكوني الفراشة الجميلة  				الرقيقة ...​  				التي لا تلتقط إلا الرحيق الجميل ...​  				تطير من زهرة لزهرة ...​  				وحين نركض خلفها تطير برقة ...​  				وقد تقف أمامنا على إحدى الزهور لنملي ناظرنا بها ...​  				ونتأملها ، ونصب إعجابنا بجمالها ورقتها وخفة ظلها ...​  				مهما كان شكلها أو لونها ، فنحن نحب آي فراشة لأنها فراشة.​ ​  				ربما أنتِ ذبابة وأنتِ  				لا تعلمين ؟ كيف ؟​ الذبابة تلك  				التي تلاحقنا ...​  				وتلتصق بنا ، خصوصا في أوقات الانشغال والحر والعمل ...​  				صوتها مزعج ،،، ملمسها مُقرف ،،،​  				لا تقع إلا على القاذورات ،،،،​  				نرغب أحيانا بقتلها ،، أو التخلص منها بشتى الوسائل ،،،​  					قد تفقد الشخص أعصابه بعض الأحيان . فمن سيرغب بها ؟​  					فلا تكوني مثل الذبابة​ ​  				كيف تكوني مثل الذبابة وأنتِ  				لا تعلمين !؟​  				الكثير من النساء تقول ::::​  				لماذا لا تحبني ؟ ... هل مازلت تحبني ؟ ...​  				اتصلت بك ولم تجب علي ! ... أين كنت ؟ ...​  				لماذا لم تعد تراسلني ؟ ....​  				لماذا تهمشني ؟ ... لماذا أنت صامت ؟ ....​  				هل مللتني ؟ ... هل لديك مشاكل بالعمل ؟ ...​  				احتاج إليك ؟... أنا احبك رغم كل شي ؟​ ​ لا  				تلتقط إلا مساوئه ... لا تضع اعتبارا لأوقاته ... ثرثارة ... عابسة  				... صوتها بشع ... غير متزينة ... وليست ذو رائحة طيبة.​  					اه... كم هي مزعجه !​ هى  					بذلك تكون كالذبابة وهي لا تعلم​ ​  				لا أنسى مقولة مهمة وهي (( لا تتوسلي الحب ))​ ​  				إذا توسلتِ الحب ... لن تجني آي حب ... فعلاً ! هل رائيتي سائلاً  				غني ؟؟؟​ ​  				أحبي نفسك ... دللي نفسك ... اهتمي بنفسك ... مع خفة الظل والرقة  				والأنوثة والدلال...​  				كوني فراشة ولا  				تكوني ذبابة.​ ​  				تزيني ... تعطري ... تبسمي في وجهه دائما .​  				لا تلتقطي غير محاسن زوجك ... اختاري الأوقات المناسبة للحديث .​  				لا تنطقين إلا بالجميل ... واستخدمي ارق طبقات صوتك ،،، كلنا لديه  				طبقات مختلفة للصوت ،،، اختاري ارقها لزوجك .​ ​  				إملائي قلبك بالمودة والرحمة بصمت ... وستصل لزوجك وسوف يشعر بها  ...  				بل سيبحث عنها بنفسه... وتصبحين فراشته الجميلة ..​ 
				-- ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ مما راق لي​​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههه انا قلت من زمان الراجل الشرقى مينفعش معاه غير المبيدات الحشرية ,تفكيره كله فى الذباب والناموس 
ههههههههههه فكرتنى بأعلان كان بيجى زمان واحنا صغننين 
مش عارفه لسه موجود ولا لا 
امشى ياناموسة يامفعوصة متقرصنيش جالك اهو جالك هيدشدشك دش الديش ههههههههههه
واحب اهدى الاغنية ديه لكل راجل شرقى مش فالح غير انه ينتقد المرأة ويقول عليها زنانة وذبابة ودايما دايما يدور ويسال هى مراتى هتعملى انا ايه ؟ وعمره مايسأل انا هعملها واقدملها ايه 
ههههههههههههه انا بغلس بس مش اكتر ,موضوع حلو ياعياد 
استحمل غلاستى بقى ههههههههههههه

*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *الذبابة تلك التي تلاحقنا ...*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

هذه هي المشكلة بظبط التي تعاني منها النساء

اغلبية الرجال اسوء من الذباب بكثيييييييييييييير 
يظل يلاحقك في الشارع وانت بكل الوسائل تحاول ابعاده. قمة القرف والازعاج! اااااااه​


موضوع رائع جدا يا عياد ونصائح مهمة لنساء والرجال على السواء 
شكرا ليك​


----------



## sparrow (21 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *
> امشى ياناموسة يامفعوصة متقرصنيش جالك اهو جالك هيدشدشك دش الديش ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> *



ههههههههههه
 يا نانسي دايما كدة مفطساني من الضحك


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يا نانسي دايما كدة مفطساني من الضحك



*بعد الشر عليكى من الفطسان ياقمر ,انشاء الله احفاد سى السيد 
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## sparrow (21 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *بعد الشر عليكى من الفطسان ياقمر ,انشاء الله احفاد سى السيد
> ههههههههههههه
> *



امين امين امين ههههههه


----------



## جويس جوجو (21 أبريل 2011)

موضوعك جميل 
ميرسى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *بعد الشر عليكى من الفطسان ياقمر ,انشاء الله احفاد سى السيد
> ههههههههههههه
> *





sparrow قال:


> امين امين امين ههههههه




*ربنا يسامح الثوره واللي عملوها
هي اللي خلتكم تتكلموا كده
الله يرحم ايام سي السيد ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه انا قلت من زمان الراجل الشرقى مينفعش معاه غير المبيدات الحشرية ,تفكيره كله فى الذباب والناموس*
> 
> *وعرفتي منين اني مشرف بيع الجمله في اكبر شركه مبيدات في مصر **:dntknw:*
> 
> ...



*يا باشا ربنا يخليكي لينا وتغلسي كمان وكمان *
* بس انا مسميه نور للموضوع *
* وبالمناسبه بحب ارحب بعدوه الرجل الاولي *
* والمتمثل في سي السيد الله يرحمه ويرحم ايامه *
* واخده بالك من يرحم ايامه دي *
* يعني لو زي ما بتقولي في سي السيد *
* سوري يعني *
* كان المنتدي هيبقي ذكوري فقط *
* ومكنتش هتشرف بمعرفتك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هذه هي المشكلة بظبط التي تعاني منها النساء
> 
> اغلبية الرجال اسوء من الذباب بكثيييييييييييييير
> يظل يلاحقك في الشارع وانت بكل الوسائل تحاول ابعاده. قمة القرف والازعاج! اااااااه​
> ...



لاحظي ان كلامك جارح :love34:

ميرسي انجيلا 
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

جويس جوجو قال:


> موضوعك جميل
> ميرسى



ميرسي جويس
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يسامح الثوره واللي عملوها
> هي اللي خلتكم تتكلموا كده
> الله يرحم ايام سي السيد ​*



منه لله قاسم امين 
هو الي ساب لهم الحبل عالغالب​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع جميل اوىياعياد 
واكيد زى الولد لما مش بيحب الخنقة احنا كمان زيكم
مش يفضل يقولها كنتى فين وبتتكلمى مع مين 
خنقتونا 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يسامح الثوره واللي عملوها
> هي اللي خلتكم تتكلموا كده
> الله يرحم ايام سي السيد ​*



*الله يرحمه ويبشبش الطوبة اللى تحت دوماغة وان مكانتش طوبة يبجى لغم يفرجع يكسر دوماغه ههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوىياعياد
> واكيد زى الولد لما مش بيحب الخنقة احنا كمان زيكم
> مش يفضل يقولها كنتى فين وبتتكلمى مع مين
> خنقتونا
> *​



من حقك انك تؤلي رائيك 
ومن حقي اني مسمعوش هههههههههههه
بجد كلامك معقول يا ديدي 
نورتي قمر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الله يرحمه ويبشبش الطوبة اللى تحت دوماغة وان مكانتش طوبة يبجى لغم يفرجع يكسر دوماغه ههههههههههه*




*عقبال ما اكسر دماغك يابت
عشان اطلع العقد اللي فيه دي :gun:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *عقبال ما اكسر دماغك يابت
> عشان اطلع العقد اللي فيه دي :gun:​*



*هههههههههههههه هذا هو عنف الراجل الشرقى لايتكلم الا بالتكسير والتفجير والتفخيخ هههههههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه هذا هو عنف الراجل الشرقى لايتكلم الا بالتكسير والتفجير والتفخيخ هههههههههههههه*




*يخرب بيت الشرقي اللي غيظاكي دي
محسساني انك من كوالامبور يابت
ولا عشان عايشه في أمريكا
برضه انتي شرقيه :gun:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

كخ يا بابا انت وهي العبوا مع بعض 
وبما انا نظرتها فينا مش هتتغير 
وانا سي السيد 
اقتلها واخلص يا عم مايكل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا حرام اضربها ضرب مبرح احسن بس متقتلهاش 
" قلبنا طيب اهو " ههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> كخ يا بابا انت وهي العبوا مع بعض
> وبما انا نظرتها فينا مش هتتغير
> وانا سي السيد
> اقتلها واخلص يا عم مايكل
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه دموية الراجل الشرقى لسه عايشين فى 
عصر الابل هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه دموية الراجل الشرقى لسه عايشين فى
> عصر الابل هههههههههههههه
> *




*البت دي مش حفظه غير كلمتين
الرجل الشرقي وعصر الابل
وتورا بورا بتاعتها
هو انتي بتدرسي ايه بالظبط يا نووسه :t9:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *البت دي مش حفظه غير كلمتين
> الرجل الشرقي وعصر الابل
> وتورا بورا بتاعتها
> هو انتي بتدرسي ايه بالظبط يا نووسه :t9:​*



*هههههههههههههههههه ما اهو انت علشان تكلم حد لازم تكلمه بلغته 
اعملكوايه اذا كنتوا لسه عايشين فى عصر الناقة والجمل والبغال والحمير ؟ لازم اكلمكوا بلغة طالبان بتاعتكوا ههههههههههه
يعنى مش معقول هجيب ناس لسه خارجة من الكهف و اكلمها فى الذرة مثلا 

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه ما اهو انت علشان تكلم حد لازم تكلمه بلغته
> اعملكوايه اذا كنتوا لسه عايشين فى عصر الناقة والجمل والبغال والحمير ؟ لازم اكلمكوا بلغة طالبان بتاعتكوا ههههههههههه
> يعنى مش معقول هجيب ناس لسه خارجة من الكهف و اكلمها فى الذرة مثلا
> 
> *



يا سلام
حظك اني فون وكمان ساايق


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه ما اهو انت علشان تكلم حد لازم تكلمه بلغته
> اعملكوايه اذا كنتوا لسه عايشين فى عصر الناقة والجمل والبغال والحمير ؟ لازم اكلمكوا بلغة طالبان بتاعتكوا ههههههههههه
> يعنى مش معقول هجيب ناس لسه خارجة من الكهف و اكلمها فى الذرة مثلا
> 
> *




*ع كده عشان نكلمكم
نكلمكم بلغه المجانين :gy0000:
والرغايين اللي ناقصات عقل​*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ع كده عشان نكلمكم
> نكلمكم بلغه المجانين :gy0000:
> والرغايين اللي ناقصات عقل​*



*ههههههههههههههههه اثبت 
اما انتوا فالتهمة ثابتة عليكوا ,وكلامكوا وتهديداتكوا والزعيق 
والصوت العالى واللى عايز يموتنى واللى عايز يقتلنى واللى عايز يحرقنى كل ده يشهد قدام العالم كله 
ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا سلام
> حظك اني فون وكمان ساايق



*ايه ده ؟ايه ده؟ انتو وصلكوا التليفونات والعربيات فى كهوف تورا بورا ؟ههههههههههههه
طيب حاسب بقى لا تخبط فى ناقة معدية هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه اثبت
> اما انتوا فالتهمة ثابتة عليكوا ,وكلامكوا وتهديداتكوا والزعيق
> والصوت العالى واللى عايز يموتنى واللى عايز يقتلنى واللى عايز يحرقنى كل ده يشهد قدام العالم كله
> ههههههههههههههه
> *




*هي دي المحبه يا نووووسه
:99:​*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لاحظي ان كلامك جارح :love34:​


انا بتكلم عن جد يا عياد
 المشكلة ده بتعاني منها النساء كثيييييير
اصعب حاجة تلاقي حد اسوء من الذباب بلتصاقو بيك  
حاجة بتقرف!​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يسامح الثوره واللي عملوها*
> *هي اللي خلتكم تتكلموا كده*
> 
> *الله يرحم ايام سي السيد *​




​


الأسد المرقصي قال:


> منه لله قاسم امين
> 
> هو الي ساب لهم الحبل عالغالب​


 
يا مساكيييييييين 
ده كل لممكن تعملوه
 تترحمو على ايام سي السيد 
وتدعو على قاسم امين
 هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه ده ؟ايه ده؟ انتو وصلكوا التليفونات والعربيات فى كهوف تورا بورا ؟ههههههههههههه
> طيب حاسب بقى لا تخبط فى ناقة معدية هههههههههههههههه
> *



ههههههههههههه
لا متخافيش عربيتي ليها نمر خاصه 
ملاكي قريش محدش يستدرج يخبط فيه يا خفه :gy0000:​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لا متخافيش عربيتي ليها نمر خاصه
> ملاكي قريش محدش يستدرج يخبط فيه يا خفه :gy0000:​



*هههههههههههه قريش ؟ كويس انك اعترفت انك من قريش 
وايه اخبار بنى عبس ؟هههههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه قريش ؟ كويس انك اعترفت انك من قريش
> وايه اخبار بنى عبس ؟هههههههههههه
> *


ايه يا بنتي السواد والغل اللي في قلبك ده 
الظاهر ان سي السيد اتغابي عليكي جامد :fun_lol:
هدي نفسك شويه وشيلي السواد اللي في قلبك نحيتنا ده
محدش واخد منها حاجه :new6:​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ايه يا بنتي السواد والغل اللي في قلبك ده
> الظاهر ان سي السيد اتغابي عليكي جامد :fun_lol:
> هدي نفسك شويه وشيلي السواد اللي في قلبك نحيتنا ده
> محدش واخد منها حاجه :new6:​




*سواد ايه يا ابنى؟ هو اللى يقولكوا عيوبكوا يبقى عنده سواد؟
هو انا علشان عايزاكوا تطلعوا من الكهف يبقى فيه فى قلبى سواد ؟
بالعكس ده انا بعمل فيكوا وفى البشرية اللى دمرتوها اكبر خير 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *سواد ايه يا ابنى؟ هو اللى يقولكوا عيوبكوا يبقى عنده سواد؟
> هو انا علشان عايزاكوا تطلعوا من الكهف يبقى فيه فى قلبى سواد ؟
> بالعكس ده انا بعمل فيكوا وفى البشرية اللى دمرتوها اكبر خير
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *



كهف ايه بس 
انا من اول الموضوع وانا بهزر 
انما الظاهر انك واخده الموضوع جد
الكلام ده كان زمان دلوقتي مفيش الكلام ده 
بس لكل قاعده شواذ يعني ممكن تلاقي راجل متحرر جدا 
بس في بيته سي السيد " براحته علي فكره دا بيته "
وممكن كمان تلاقي واحده هي اللي دبحت القطه في اول يوم 
وده بردا حقها" جوزك علي ما تربيه "
انما انتي مش عارف ليه متقمصه دور امينه اللي خرجت من البيت من غير علم سي السيد 
بس انتي ربنا سترها معاكي
وعمود السواري مخبطكيش ^_^
فروحتي تسيحي للراجل في كل حته لما فضحتيه 
اتقي الله يا شيخه حرام عليكي 
معندكيش اخوات بلاستك :new6:​


----------



## soso a (24 أبريل 2011)

لا أنسى مقولة مهمة وهي (( لا تتوسلي الحب ))

جميل فعلا موضوع رائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أبريل 2011)

كلمات لها معنى جميل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> لا أنسى مقولة مهمة وهي (( لا تتوسلي الحب ))
> 
> جميل فعلا موضوع رائع
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك



الاجمل مرورك سوسو 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------

